# So verwendet man Eclipse als Python IDE



## Thomas Darimont (19. August 2004)

... mit Syntax Higlighting, Debugger und was sonst noch alles dazu gehört:

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecant/

Gruß Toom


----------



## Zatic (25. August 2004)

Hmm, vielen Dank fuer den Tipp, bin immer auf der Suche nach einer neuen Python IDE


----------



## vogella (26. Juni 2009)

Dazu noch ein Tutorial: Python Development with PyDev and Eclipse - Tutorial


----------



## Da_Chris (10. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben mit eclipse und Python jetzt im Studium gearbeitet und ich muss sagen ich war ein wenig enttäuscht. Die eclipse Integration ist gerade was die Doku bei der Codeverfollständigung angeht etwas zu spartanisch.
Oder hab ich ne falsche Version? Bei mir sind jedenfalls seltenst Kommentare bei der Verfollständigung dabei.


----------

